# Warning: Snakes ready to attack



## ShaunMorelia (Mar 10, 2010)

*Published On:* 3-09-2010
*Source:* Yahoo!7 News

"Experts are warning that warm weather combined with the recent rain across large parts of Australia has increased the prevalence of snake sightings and attacks."



Ohh I better not go outside now because they are every where and are ready to attack.
That and the ocean is full of man eating sharks, no where is safe. What should we do?!

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Choco (Mar 10, 2010)

The_S_Word said:


> *Published On:* 3-09-2010
> *Source:* Ohh I better not go outside now because they are every where and are ready to attack.
> That and the ocean is full of man eating sharks, no where is safe. What should we do?!
> 
> *Go to Original Article*



What should we do?!

Follow the lead of pepsi. their add about the meteor and end of the world comes to mind.:lol:


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Mar 10, 2010)

hope thats not a subtle hint at me choco...
hahahahhaa


----------



## Sock Puppet (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah gotta love a media beat up. Don't let facts get in the way of selling news eh?

Lucky the snakes aren't banding together (bandy bandying together maybe) to launch coordinated attacks on us hapless humans, with deadly military like precision. I can't believe it's a reptile revolution! It's the start of the uprising! Excuse me while I go panic for a while.


----------



## captive_fairy (Mar 10, 2010)

Choco said:


> What should we do?!
> 
> Follow the lead of pepsi. their add about the meteor and end of the world comes to mind.:lol:


 haha...I love the pepsi adds

Sounds to me like a good time to be outdoors seeing what around


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 10, 2010)

You shouldn't go outside anyway because the ozone layer has a massive hole in it that'll fry your brain  .....but don't stay inside either because there are mouldy spores growing indoors!!!


----------



## Surfcop24 (Mar 10, 2010)

I work for Qld Ambulance... brisbane Region...

We have had 4 Cases over the last 2 days.... More than we normally would.. So they are out and about.....


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 10, 2010)

The article has nothing wrong with it - everything stated is true.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Mar 10, 2010)

Jonno from ERD said:


> The article has nothing wrong with it - everything stated is true.


 
Everything except that is the word "attack" used in the first paragraph. Snakes do not "attack" people. They defend themselves. 
To attack implies that the snake went out of its way in a pre-meditated decision to cause harm to the person.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree, but in the eyes of a journalist there's not much of a difference. Compared to a lot of the articles written purely by journalists out there, this is definitely one of the betters ones.


----------

